
Swell – To Do List and Task Manager – Google Chrome - louisblytrhe
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swell-to-do-list-task-man/konabofoegdfmjibecgaobhhnapbmpke?hl=en
======
louisblytrhe
Swell is a chrome extension that turns every new tab into a kanban task
manager. Boards, Tasks, Subtasks, and Pomodoro Timer.

